# The letter "K" next to list recordings...?



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm on my 2nd R15 (surprise!), and this one shows the letter K next to some of the names of some of my List recordings. This wasn't on my previous R15. It's not listed as a symbol in the guide. It doesn't affect the recordings, but what is this symbol?

Also, this new (well, refurbed) R15 is doing another odd thing. I purchased a PPV, and it did not record (maybe it doesn't when you just purchase). I found the listing in the guide and just had it record (won't charge until it's watched), and it didn't record that one either. I had to manually go in and have it recorded. Now I've heard the receiver dialing out every 30 minutes or so for hours. What's up with this?
Is it time for my next R15?
Maybe I should just go back to DISH, pay the price of leaving D*, and get the HD package.
I was open to the idea of new software upgrading the receiver, but I'm truly getting fed up. Heck, I still have my DISH eqipment, as well as the SuperDish in storage.
grrrr....


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Your recording is Kosher for Passover.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

The K means that your recording is set to "Keep Until I Delete."


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

You can remove the K by pressing the blue key in the MyVOD list wit hthe recording highlighted.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

TigersFanJJ said:


> The K means that your recording is set to "Keep Until I Delete."


That would be it! I never used the Keep Until I delete option up until this latest R15.
Thanks very much!


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

nneptune said:


> Also, this new (well, refurbed) R15 is doing another odd thing. I purchased a PPV, and it did not record (maybe it doesn't when you just purchase). I found the listing in the guide and just had it record (won't charge until it's watched), and it didn't record that one either. I had to manually go in and have it recorded. Now I've heard the receiver dialing out every 30 minutes or so for hours. What's up with this?
> Is it time for my next R15?


What type of PPV are you trying to record? Movie, Concert, Wrestling?

The receiver doesn't dial out at all only dials out sometime after you buy a PPV, but it's just once to let them know you bought it. If you buy them online it will never dialout at all. I gets all it's updates and guide data via the sat. line.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> What type of PPV are you trying to record? Movie, Concert, Wrestling?
> 
> The receiver doesn't dial out at all only dials out sometime after you buy a PPV, but it's just once to let them know you bought it. If you buy them online it will never dialout at all. I gets all it's updates and guide data via the sat. line.


I think I purchased "Walk the Line".
The receiver is still dialing out! It's interuppting our phone conversations Now whenever I record something, it's out of synch on playback. Also the LNB test failed.
I whined to D* until I got to pretty much the top of the phone tree.
They're sending me a NEW receiver (not refurb) and $5 credit per month for a year. I guess it pays to be a whiny boy...but I was polite about it. I just mentioned that I was a DISH sub for 9 years, never had a problem, and would gladly switch back.
Within minutes the appointment for a tech to bring out a new DVR (actually they're giving me an HD receiver!) was made, and credits made to my account.
I swear I was as polite as could be though. I didn't blame anyone who I was speaking to, since none of these problems are their fault.
I guess it's CSR roulette to get what you need done.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

If you haven't tried yet, unplug your DVR for about 15 seconds and let it reset. Not sure if that will help, but it can't hurt.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

TigersFanJJ said:


> If you haven't tried yet, unplug your DVR for about 15 seconds and let it reset. Not sure if that will help, but it can't hurt.


Thanks for the advice. I've unplugged, reset, forced another download...the whole nine yards. It hasn't helped, but I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

nneptune said:


> I think I purchased "Walk the Line".
> The receiver is still dialing out! It's interuppting our phone conversations Now whenever I record something, it's out of synch on playback. Also the LNB test failed.
> I whined to D* until I got to pretty much the top of the phone tree.
> They're sending me a NEW receiver (not refurb) and $5 credit per month for a year. I guess it pays to be a whiny boy...but I was polite about it. I just mentioned that I was a DISH sub for 9 years, never had a problem, and would gladly switch back.
> ...


They gave you a free HD DVR? I tried to get them to give me something towards getting an HD DVR since the R15 still has issues and they only would tell me about the $200 rebate (this was back in Feb). I told them that since I have 3 R15's that are still having issues and sometimes it misses recordings, freezes up, etc that I wanted to have a reliable DVR back in the house (I still have one UTV but they wouldn't wave the 10.99/month fee). I have the protection plan and had a HD reciever and tried to get them to work with me to reach a deal (I wasn't expecting to get it for free). I ask them to give me a good deal on the HD DVR and they kept telling me that I could go out and get $200 off. They wouldn't even give me credit or send me a refurbished one, they only wanted to give me showtime or HBO for 3 months. I told them I don't care about them and that's why I don't have them. So I decided to go get the the HD reciever anyway, the only thing I got them to give me was 6 month credit on the DVR fee.

Well I'm glad they were able to take care of you. I wish they'd be give everyone the same treatment.


----------

